
The blue flash - okket
http://blog.nuclearsecrecy.com/2016/05/23/the-blue-flash/
======
okket
This blog post refers to the "demon core" / Louis Slotin article in the NYT

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11749742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11749742)

